# Military vehicles



## John A Silkstone (May 17, 2008)

This is a site for military vehicles. it came to light about nine months ago.

Silky

www.hmvftv.com


----------



## Reloader (Jun 3, 2008)

God find, Silky. I loved the D-Day C47 returning to fly from Upottery again!

http://www.hmvftv.com/watch/3e71d9181a67b7542122/C47-Upottery-Devon


----------

